# Other > DWD Book Club >  Book 2: Cogheart Discussion/*spoilers*

## Suzi

Any thoughts so far? lol

----------


## Paula

Lol, only that Ive downloaded it to my Kindle and itll be next on my list (after one Ive just started but will probably finish today  :O: )

----------


## Suzi

YAY! I'm really excited about it - even more so as I don't know how it ends yet either!

----------


## magie06

I'm in the middle of my book atm. I'll get this one and then see about your one.

----------

Suzi (26-07-18)

----------


## OldMike

Amazon just dispatched another copy of Cogheart this morning and guess what the copy which should have arrived Monday arrived at lunch time today :/

----------

Suzi (26-07-18)

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  Well, then you'll have 2 copies!  :):

----------


## OldMike

> Well, then you'll have 2 copies!


Yep I'll be able to read in stereo  :(giggle):

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I'm about half way through now but not really been up to reading much this week, enjoying it so far though and my daughter is really excited that I'm reading it and keeps asking where I'm up to  :):

----------


## Suzi

I love it when you can share stories like that! I've done it with my youngest with the Wind in the Willows and of course with Harry Potter!

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I've just finished reading it  :):

----------


## Paula

Yay! Does that mean we can start talking about it, Suzi?

----------


## magie06

Sorry, go ahead without me this time. I didn't get the book yet, and I'm enjoying the books I'm reading at the moment.

----------


## Suzi

Go ahead! I've not had chance to finish it yet, am hoping I can over the weekend, but yes! Please do start discussing it!

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I guess I will start by saying I really enjoyed it, it's been a while since I got so engrossed in a book

----------


## Suzi

I've finished it! Any thoughts? 

I totally loved it! I loved the mix of victorian and steampunk, with the elements of horror and thriller as well as being a really good story!

----------


## Paula

I love how this sort of book is available for YA. In my day it was Enid Blyton (not that EB wasnt fab, just would have been nice to have something a bit grittier). Malkin made the book for me - hes funny and cute and soooo loyal, and so human for a mechanimal

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree! I loved the dark elements and the funny softer side! The thrilling chases and the mystery, betrayal, death all in one fantastic story. So often the story gets lost or the ending is really naff - personally I loved this ending! 

I'm so glad that I have the sequel and can look forward to the 3rd one coming out!  :):

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Did anybody else figure out that professor silverfish wasn't to be trusted? I disliked him straightaway but couldn't figure out why.
I didn't know there was a sequel, I'll have to get it for Lena

----------


## Suzi

Moonlocket is the next one  :O:  

There was something creepy about him, but I tried to dismiss that as "a grown up reading too much into him" lol.... 
Did you get that "OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" as Robert's Dad died? I could have cried! 
Anyone else love Mrs Rust as a warm and loving guardian? Anna I could see being a huge part of their lives..

----------


## Paula

Ive just finished Moonlocket and I think its even better.

----------

Suzi (17-08-18)

----------


## Suzi

I'm about to start it  :O: 

Skycircus is the third in the series and is due to be released in October, but you can preorder  :O:  http://www.peterbunzl.com/sc/

I'm so thrilled that you loved Cogheart - it's always daunting to share a book you love with others in case they hate it!

----------



----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I was devasted when Roberts dad died, I kept hoping it was a mistake and it would turn out that he was OK after all

----------


## Suzi

Me too! I was expecting a fairytale happy ending for him.

----------


## Paula

Suzi! Suzi! The new Cogheart is out!

----------


## Suzi

I know! I'm so excited!

----------

